# NEED PHOTO SHOP FOR BIKE SHOP....passion



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

hey everyone!

i hope this is an ok place to post this up- I'm in my last 10 days of college and working on my final 50 page business plan for my retailing class- everything has been going well other than this part and the visual stuff- ie i can write and do reports, just not very artistic-

I'm looking to see if anyone can photo shop this building to look like a bike shop- it will need to have the name SUPER D's on it- maybe some bikes or something- i need this before Wednesday if possible- I will paypal $5 to the person who's design I will end up using on the project- with that I would be happy to email them the report when done as well if they so choose. 









it can be super mild or crazy wild- anything goes-
thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Done. PM me for my e-mail address.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

+1 Rep for that!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I suspect Natehawk is being more wry than helpful. At least I'm willing to add some bikes for crying out loud. 
Go, young Grasshopper, use my drawing as you see fit to better your life and your future. Go!


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Done. PM me for my e-mail address.


lol thats about what my attempt looked like


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

i can see photoshopping a bunch of bikes into a photo as being a major pain in the ass. id give it a go, but I dont have photoshop anymore and am too lazy to learn GIMP. good luck man


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Sometimes I just love this place. OP, I think you got more than your $5 worth already.


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

LoL thats was great. Go to ::SOFT-BEST.NET:: - NEW SOFTWARE EVERY DAY you will find ps cs2 there for download. Just remember to use the free download option. Enjoy the site is safe I can vouch for that. Go Russians!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I made it better.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

The Google machine works really, really well.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Nate, you've outdone yourself. HUCKING KITTY rules!!!!


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

ROFL Love it just Love it!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i know photoshop pretty well. i do graphic arts for a living.

alas, i'm just too lazy.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm still hung up on the name--Super D's screams for a stripper pole and a bouncer.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

heyyall said:


> I'm still hung up on the name--Super D's screams for a stripper pole and a bouncer.


Nate, what can you do for us on this front?


----------



## supergroove (Aug 9, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha!

I wanna play too


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

HAHAHAHA....best thread I've seen on MTBR...keep'em comin'!!!


----------



## BOTTOM'S UP (May 12, 2011)

In for more shops


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eatdrinkride said:


> Nate, what can you do for us on this front?


How about this?










putting Lance as the bouncer was my wife's idea.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

chum said:


> ...


yes!

I just can't stop laughing about this one - Pepper Spray Cop and Biker Fox!


----------



## mmmtnbkr1 (Oct 22, 2011)

...


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Please keep this thread going!! I need the chuckles.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Should the plan reach fruition...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

This thread wins on multiple levels. We need more threads like this.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I made it better.


outstanding...if i was your art teacher, i'd give you an A+++++:thumbsup:


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

Hahaha best thread on mtbr! !!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

working on it


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> How about this?


Nicely done. The Lance standin is an excellent touch. If you were interested, I bet Saxen could draft you a business plan for your artistic skills and you could quit your day job.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

heyyall said:


> Nicely done. The Lance standin is an excellent touch. If you were interested, I bet Saxen could draft you a business plan for your artistic skills and you could quit your day job.


who needs that MS in environmental science?! I could be RICH on my photochopping skillz!

I love the recent editions. I have to be careful with my morning coffee, though.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

coffee and keyboards don't mix, thanks alot fellas!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

careful who you invite to the grand opening ceremony. it might ruin the whole thing.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

whoa!! $5??!! hell yeah!


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Responding just so I "subscribe "


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

snowjnky said:


> Responding just so I "subscribe "


Thread Tools >> Subscribe


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Woah! With $5 at stake I had to get in.

But... I noticed the drag facade. Nothing about that shop screams "SHOP HERE! WE'RE AWESOME!" to me, so i gave it a new paintjob. It will help draw customers. Actually, it might draw so many customers, that you will really need to hire the casual pepper spray cop to control the crowds.

I also threw a schwinn logo in the window for you. You're welcome.

BTW, My MS Paint skills are off the charts, here ya go.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

I was thinking about suicide, THEN I saw this thread - thanks guys!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Super D's - Chicks Dig it...*

Here kitty kitty....


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Here's a real one....*

Good luck on your project, here's one you can use --->


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

best thread eva


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Always knew Aqua and Fo were up to something.... Opening day...










Edit to add Hucking Kitty!


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

These are awesome!!!! Haha keep it coming- the project is due Friday at 8am so I'll pick Thursday by 9pm Colorado time- 

I may include a few of these in the presentation


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

...


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

NateHawk said:


> careful who you invite to the grand opening ceremony. it might ruin the whole thing.


damn kitty's got mad skillz!!!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I've been on MTBR long enough to see where this is going*



NateHawk said:


> I made it better.


and... I love hucking kitty!!!

We need a new Hucking Kitty thread.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Found it!

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/whats-guy-hucking-kitty-315384.html


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

THIS THREAD = WIN

Now my fingers are tired from giving out +reps.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

here's mine. Don't need your silly money thought


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

lol good thread


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

much fun here


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> I made it better.


I got to this part of the post and had the best laugh all day. I said to myself laughing "What the F*** ! Its my cat riding a bike on Super D's bike shop!"
+1rep


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Out of business. If I win, I want my $5 in $2 bills.


----------



## MTBKR-328 (Jul 11, 2008)

Too funny. Love the thread.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

a sighting


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

I want that $5. I don't have any photo shop skills, but I am going to spend all of my company's time learning it. The only thing that will take me away from this mission in usless company meetings were I sit and count the new management style buss words.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Your building looks like my LBS Trek shop....


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Long live the Super D's thread! Huckin' kitty always adds some awesome to the photo...


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

highdelll said:


> a sighting


Fixed it for you:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm laughing so damn hard right now. You guys are awesome!!


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

Amen.

This thread rocks!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Pimpride said:


> Here kitty kitty....


Hey Pimpride, where have I seen "more energy" before? 

Noice:thumbsup:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Man, I was happy when I saw huckin kitty made it here  This thread is great!


----------



## Boberinoe (May 26, 2007)

Huckin kitty ftw


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

CHUM said:


> ...


Hahaha love this one. So good!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Looks like the new shop in town is really popular... I think I'm gonna open a bike shop called "super D's", as this name seems to be really well known into the MTBR community :thumbsup:


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm new here but this thread gives me hope of being a lifer now!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure if the sign there would alienate new customers or galvanize them to your shop...


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

David C said:


> Looks like the new shop in town is really popular... I think I'm gonna open a bike shop called "super D's", as this name seems to be really well known into the MTBR community :thumbsup:


Well, MTBR put it on Facebook so it helps to spread the love


----------



## pozzi (May 5, 2006)

that's what wrangled me in...on my way out the door, but i'm sure to return later tonight w/ some love.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't stop laughing!! This is great!!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

nvm


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I thought this was Kevin James. No? We just need to put Carrie in there, she was hot!!


----------



## xfimpg (Aug 27, 2005)

msimmons said:


> I want that $5. I don't have any photo shop skills, but I am going to spend all of my company's time learning it. The only thing that will take me away from this mission in usless company meetings were I sit and count the new management style buss words.


"buzz" words


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Great thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyinatlanta (May 15, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. For some reason this pic makes me laugh the hardest. I think it's something about the look of panic on the toddler's face.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

tonyinatlanta said:


> This thread is hilarious. For some reason this pic makes me laugh the hardest. I think it's something about the look of panic on the toddler's face.


Here's the original pic of that lil' girl.


----------



## monstruo_ (Jul 23, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## reed523 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Saxon,
You may not have photoshop skills but it is clear from this thread you are a marketing genius! Make sure your prof. sees how many people are watching your business for it's next move


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

A little something for subie owners


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

I loVe it!!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Stupendous Man said:


>


I am actually laughing so hard I am crying... thanks guys!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I'd personally lol'd so hard at this one on the HK thread, I have to bring it back. Idk why, butt it's so creepy it's hilarious


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Stupendous Man said:


>


I laughed so hard that my wife asked me what was wrong with me!


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fellas this is so funny my dog is cracking up. Cheers on the SUPER effort! Where's Snoop at?


----------



## mmmtnbkr1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Animals need bikes too!


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey, Give me your professor's name so I can work a shout out to him in this one...

-slide


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NIGHTHAWKDC5 said:


> Fellas this is so funny my dog is cracking up. Cheers on the SUPER effort! *Where's Snoop at?*


Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thriller edit. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pozzi (May 5, 2006)

yep. tom selleck will be there.


----------



## string_wise (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread sure beats work!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

pozzi said:


> yep. tom selleck will be there.


Pretty sure that is Burt Reynolds. Mostache is almost as powerful as Tom's but we have to give credit where it is due.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I love where this has gone


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Best thread ever! Funniest thread I've seen on mtbr.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

This is Mr Selleck


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, here's another (lighting is a mess).


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

This is by far the funniest thread I have seen here in quite a while.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Am I too late for the 5 bucks?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## gamb (Nov 21, 2010)

ROFL.. I'm crying .. this is priceless


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Saxen - you need to post up a picture of your professor for us...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Oversea production as taken over again


----------



## Sharpix (Jun 27, 2009)

Im fu k1ng laughing my ass off!  epic!


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

architectx said:


> Okay, here's another (lighting is a mess).


Yeti on top of a clunker! PRICELESS!


----------



## NIGHTHAWKDC5 (Nov 12, 2008)

slide mon said:


> Hey, Give me your professor's name so I can work a shout out to him in this one...
> 
> -slide


Where's the father of mtbing at? Gary Fisher needs some Love.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

nuffink said:


>


OMG that funny, but a small pic of Emily Batty in front of the store would just perfectly top it off.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Nora Batty? Certainly.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

...


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Super D's - Friends in High Places*

Pays to be connected....


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Knight Rider FTW!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

lol, wow this thread got trolled the f*ck out


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, another twist:


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahahahahahahaha love it!!!! Still going to tonight- I will work on getting a pic of the prof! 
Keep it up guys


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Damit architectx. Was just about to do a moon theme. I believe someone should do a Machu Picchu theme. All mountainy and stuff like with red bull. OP what do think?


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 8, 2005)

hahahahahahaha that's some awesomely funny shizzle!!!!! thanks to all the contributors!


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

I wonder what this shop would look like in SPARTA??


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

slide mon said:


> Hey, Give me your professor's name so I can work a shout out to him in this one...
> 
> -slide


I was browsing this thread AGAIN and my kid was standing behind me. When i got to the motorcycle "Hide your husbands" post i flew past it. When I got to this post above I was about to do the same (cause of the chicks)...but in the 2 sec I glanced at it I hear "Hey I found waldo!"


----------



## pro4mance (Nov 1, 2011)

this is hilarious keep it going


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I wish I had some Photoshop skills... Hey, I'll just give +rep to those that do, instead!


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Hutch3637 said:


> Damit architectx. Was just about to do a moon theme. I believe someone should do a Machu Picchu theme. All mountainy and stuff like with red bull. OP what do think?


Cool idea. I've got meetings and stuff this morning though. Darn. Someone ought to jump on it.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Moosey said:


> Woah! With $5 at stake I had to get in.
> 
> But... I noticed the drag facade. Nothing about that shop screams "SHOP HERE! WE'RE AWESOME!" to me, so i gave it a new paintjob. It will help draw customers. Actually, it might draw so many customers, that you will really need to hire the casual pepper spray cop to control the crowds.
> 
> ...


as a black man, this offends me.

poor OP...i dont know if he saw this coming!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Come on out to the grand opening of SUPER D'S on 12-2-2011. And from 12:00 till 2:00 pm don't miss MTBR's very own celebrity featured rider 'Huckin' Kitty', who will be giving trials demonstations and autographs.

(just for Nicole, a black guy with a wally-world bike included)


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thread just gets better and better.


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, it's not Machu Picchu...










Camel and rider courtesy of Industry Nine :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

BKiller Fantom said:


> I wonder what this shop would look like in SPARTA??


...


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

It's a work in progress...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wtf is with the kitty pop tart with rainbows coming out its @$$?

LMFAO


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going through all of the photos (again) laughing and I notice post #22 in this thread.

View attachment mmmtnbkr1.bmp


Join date Oct 2011, 104,746 posts, and now banned. 

Gotta be a good story in there somewhere...


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

K-max said:


> It's a work in progress...


I believe we may have a winner on our hands!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

K-max taking it to the next level with nyan cat and machu picchu!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> wtf is with the kitty pop tart with rainbows coming out its @$$?
> 
> LMFAO


Nyan Cat!

Nyan Cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You're behind on your Internet culture studies...


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

marpilli said:


> I'm going through all of the photos (again) laughing and I notice post #22 in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 657000
> 
> ...


Wow. Even if you roughly calculate from beginning of October, that's still an average of 1,745 posts per day, every day.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

marpilli said:


> I'm going through all of the photos (again) laughing and I notice post #22 in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 657000
> 
> ...


this be the reason methinks:
http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/testes-753256.html


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> this be the reason methinks:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/testes-753256.html


Someone was dabbling with scripting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

highdelll said:


> this be the reason methinks:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/testes-753256.html


Good find.

But back to the thread, the K-max Machu Picchu is gold!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Wow, this has turned to gold. I'ma make an article out of it. What's a good title?

Mtbr connects college bike shop thesis with graphic artists

Mtbr brings college student and photoshop wizards together

???

fc


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

How 'bout:

MTBR Gets More Nyan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1GHTMAN (Dec 2, 2011)

This is one funny thread!


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

More Nyan Cat makes everything better!

Pop Tart Cat ! ( Nyan Cat ) - YouTube


----------



## BR1GHTMAN (Dec 2, 2011)

i can use paint too !


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

marpilli said:


> Nyan Cat!
> 
> Nyan Cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You're behind on your Internet culture studies...


Apparently so. At least this one is at least less than a year old. I missed out on the whole dancing banana meme by close to 10yrs, I think.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

francois said:


> Wow, this has turned to gold. I'ma make an article out of it. What's a good title?
> 
> Mtbr connects college bike shop thesis with graphic artists
> 
> ...


How about, mtbr-originated meme "Hucking Kitty" expands into university assignments


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I should contribute...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

francois said:


> ... What's a good title?..


MTBR hits a creative streak?


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

You guy are so crazy! this is freaking hilarious...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I wanted to contribute. But, I don't have very good skills in this area. I can't imagine how long it must have taken some you to do some of those. I started, but then quit.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

in a little bit...I will have the winner. Stay tuned, folks.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> in a little bit...I will have the winner. Stay tuned, folks.


Will it include Doug and Carrie? 
I'm staying up late to see what comes


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eatdrinkride said:


> Will it include Doug and Carrie?
> I'm staying up late to see what comes


nope. got other ideas.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like the OP didn't get it submitted in time...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh snap.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mtbr Members Help College Student with Bike Shop Concept | Mountain Bike Review

Comment and spread the link!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

This thread is ALL-TIME


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

@ Highdel: Winner!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Hucking Kitty? Beer looter dude? Cat/pop tarts?

I love this forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Game over!!
Most excellent.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

El Salt said:


> Always knew Aqua and Fo were up to something.... Opening day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliance!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> MTBR hits a creative streak?


If i could rep yah again i would! :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> Looks like the OP didn't get it submitted in time...


I like the headlines scrolling along the bottom of your newscast. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Stupendous Man said:


> Game over!!
> Most excellent.


Oh yea, I do like this one! Just needs huckin' kitty?


----------



## pastpost (Jan 19, 2010)

funniest thread ever


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

This magnificent thread is exactly what I needed to cheer me up this morning after not being able to get to a 'cross race!


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

HAHA The news reporter in front of the fire is fantastic. Love the banners at the bottom!


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

That'ssssssss a very nice bike shop you have there......


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

Epic


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

francois said:


> Mtbr Members Help College Student with Bike Shop Concept | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> Comment and spread the link!


Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

NateHawk said:


>


Love whenever we can get Rick-Rolled:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

Spykr said:


> That'ssssssss a very nice bike shop you have there......


My kids laughed at this one.

This thread is full of win!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

K-max said:


> MTBR Gets More Nyan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not sure if I love you or hate you from bringing this into my life.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

rkj__ said:


> I'm not sure if I love you or hate you from bringing this into my life.


Only the 10-hour version? You have quite a ways to go. 
This one will suit your needs much better:
Nyan Cat 100 HOURS - YouTube


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

That stupid cat has gotten into my head...


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Re-did Huckin' Kitty's front wheel hops.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## nickelbolt (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ needs a nice blonde *****cat

wtf is 'p u s s y c a t ' censored?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ needs a nice blonde *****cat
> 
> wtf is 'p u s s y c a t ' censored?


Is *****hk censured too ?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

net wurker said:


> Re-did Huckin' Kitty's front wheel hops.


HK goes 3D. So rad. I think the one I am going to dub "Apocalypse Rainbow" and Highdelll's are ace. Machu Pichu 1&2 are rad too. So, much, win. I wish I had editing skilllzz.

Mind=blown.


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

This thread is sooooo Skool!


----------



## pnautilus (May 4, 2009)

*Here's one that won't get you an "F"*

Good luck with the project. PM me if you want the logo etc.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Now you'll get an A+*



pnautilus said:


> Good luck with the project. PM me if you want the logo etc


After this little correction of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

David C said:


> After this little correction of mine :thumbsup:


thank you - we cant have FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffs


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Should be "Double D" stripclub.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was like : "What is it with all those white strips ?"

Then at the end : "Now it looks better !"


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

marpilli said:


> Should be "Double D" stripclub.


Haha. Yeah. Super DD's Strip Club. Or Double D's 36er's. ( as in 36 dd.)

It's a bike reference and a boob reference...win.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*I made it even better*

Now we're talking !


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

nice touch with the JizzWire


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I made it a bike reference plus a boobs reference plus a jizz reference. Now we're ready to open the hottest LBS in town !

Grand opening for the Double D's bike shop ! Free rim jobs for the first 100 customers ! Don't wait, we got plenty of parking space and flashing neon signs ! Rated #1 in customer satisfaction through the whole state !


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

That's amazing! Can I wrench for this glorious establishment?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> That's amazing! Can I wrench for this glorious establishment?


Employees must bring their own lube. Other supplies are already available in the back-store.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

The Cap'n for the win!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you guys... I thought I had a good bar set - and it is raised! :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*I think we got the winner...*

HK approve your final image Saxen !


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL its in the detail! i didn't notice the window decals at first glance!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, is the new club open yet? Looks like there's some activity in there.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

net wurker said:


> Hey, is the new club open yet? Looks like there's some activity in there.


Yeah, business in the front, party in the back


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Great News! Hucking kitty didn't get caught in the fire after all.:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

They will rebuild...


----------



## mealsonwheels (Mar 6, 2004)

Why did I just waste so much time doing this? Best thread in a long time though.


----------



## JasonARGY (Mar 24, 2011)

lol many laughs in this thread


----------



## mtnman76 (Oct 25, 2009)

So What grade did you get on the project? good sir.


----------



## rz79 (Jan 19, 2011)

Best...thread... Evar...


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

Did you pass?


----------



## SaddlePost (Dec 31, 2011)

Legendary Thread... I am also interested in Saxen's grade.


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys- sorry for the late response! I have done a terrible job of keeping this alive- I chose natehawks picture on the first page for the written- so natehawk pm me i owe you some money-however during my presentation under my marketing section I used the mtbr news section with all the pictures- the views were well over 10k and someone even started a fb page- during the presentation I covered about 10 pictures and at the end the prof asked me to click over each one in front of the class- 
I got a 92 percent overall- my inventory levels were too high for a starting shop and employee benefits were a bit high but other than that it was good.- 
Thanks again everyone for your help-
Btw everyone thought I was doing a strip club when I said my business is super d"s- good times!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

saxen said:


> Hey guys- sorry for the late response! I have done a terrible job of keeping this alive- I chose natehawks picture on the first page for the written- so natehawk pm me i owe you some money-however during my presentation under my marketing section I used the mtbr news section with all the pictures- the views were well over 10k and someone even started a fb page- during the presentation I covered about 10 pictures and at the end the prof asked me to click over each one in front of the class-
> I got a 92 percent overall- my inventory levels were too high for a starting shop and employee benefits were a bit high but other than that it was good.-
> Thanks again everyone for your help-
> Btw everyone thought I was doing a strip club when I said my business is super d"s- good times!


Awesome! Congrats :thumbsup:

Glad your prof has a sense of humour. Hope he wasn't offended by the kid giving the finger in my version of your shop.........and, obviously, some of the other stuff from other folks. LOL

It was a fun thread


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

saxen said:


> ... I chose natehawks picture on the first page...


which one? Post #9 - the one in your avatar?

Also, you gotta reveal those 10 runner-ups!:thumbsup:


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes number 9- I will have to go back and look at which ones I picked- my prof was really cool about it- he is pretty um.... I guess if you took house from tv and made him the teacher that's what he was- looks just like him as well 
He and the class had a good laugh.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That rocks !

Did the Machu Pichu and the Moon made it through ? What about the Egypt ?

I wonder what people in your class are thinking about MTB now... 

You had a pretty nice grade.

Funny as my next bike might be the Xprezo Super D 

But I still prefer the Double D's bike-shop-strip-club-all-you-can-eat-crabs version.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ha! thanks for the offer, but I was totally joking. Congrats on the grade, too.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Bump. So it won't be left for dead.

This should become a sticky. Period.

This thread has brought more then its fair share of informations, new learnings, helps and creativity then most of the threads in MTBR history. Plus it makes for a new meme and gave everyone a hell of a time with incredible photoshop skills from bike people. Plus it has HK in it, so it's a must.

Super D is super.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I cant believe nobody used Charlie the Unicorn and Candy Mtn


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)




----------

